# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Phoenix v118 update! Easy downgrade, new board files for repair

## Shamseldeen Victory

*DC-Phoenix v118 update! Easy downgrade, new board files for repair!    *    * *  * DC-Phoenix v118 update!  
 -Added easy downgrade with testpoint feature (without erase security, NVRAM )
-Added full repair board files INCLUDED NV (not basic xml board software)! 
-Now can repair phone with TP and NVRAM in one click.
-Recent file fast selection added. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Easy downgrade and easy repair files for:
Huawei ANE- Nova 3e, Huawei P20 Lite
Huawei BAC- Nova 2 Plus, Huawei P10 Selfie
Huawei BND- Mate SE, Huawei Honor Changwan 7X
Huawei BLA- Mate 10 pro
Huawei BTV- MediaPad M3
Huawei FIG- P Smart, Huawei Nova Lite 2, Huawei Enjoy 7S
Huawei FLA- Y9 2018, Huawei Enjoy 8 Plus
Huawei FRD- Honor 8
Huawei HDN- MediaPad M3 Lite 10, Huawei Honor WaterPlay 10.1
Huawei LLD- Honor 9 Lite
Huawei LON- Mate 9 Pro, Huawei Mate 9 Porsche Design
Huawei MHA- Mate 9
Huawei NTS- Honor Magic
Huawei NXT- Mate 8
Huawei PIC- Nova 2
Huawei RNE- Mate 10 Lite, Huawei Nova 2i, Huawei G10
Huawei STF- Honor 9
Huawei VKY- P10 Plus
Huawei VTR- P10  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## garmavich

vey much thanks

----------


## mexx90

شكررررآ لك اخي

----------


## وائل المقداد

شكرررررررا شكررررررررا

----------

